# Street by Street Maps



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Folks - Anybody out there in Paphos know where I might be able to get my hands on an A-Z type, street by street map of Paphos and surrounding area.

Have got lots of tourist type maps, some even showing the dual carriageway but not street by street.

Any ideas from anyone would be appreciated.

Thanks

SueP


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Susan Powell said:


> Hi Folks - Anybody out there in Paphos know where I might be able to get my hands on an A-Z type, street by street map of Paphos and surrounding area.
> 
> Have got lots of tourist type maps, some even showing the dual carriageway but not street by street.
> 
> ...


If you find out let me know 
After 4 years I have yet to find a decent map and believe me I have tried


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Susan. When we were in Paphos in June we searched high and low for a decent road map with street names and an A to Z index and at last found one. You can order online at Welcome to SELAS - Maps & Atlases and it is listed under 'Road & Tourist Maps' and costs E4.70. I did not check P&P! Sadly it does not go as far as Chloraka where we are moving to, but is certainly the best map of Paphos we have yet to come across. Malcolmw.


----------



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

*Street Maps*

Thanks Malcolm
Have found the site and ordered. Still not completely convinced that the street part of the map contains all Paphos District but better than anything else I have found yet. Unless anyone else knows better?! 
SueP


----------



## Andy Pandy (Oct 9, 2008)

*Street Map Paphos area and Polis - Latchi*



Susan Powell said:


> Hi Folks - Anybody out there in Paphos know where I might be able to get my hands on an A-Z type, street by street map of Paphos and surrounding area.
> 
> Have got lots of tourist type maps, some even showing the dual carriageway but not street by street.
> 
> ...



Hi Susan,

I've seem to have some good news for you concerning a street to street map. I bought one from a book shop in paphos some time ago, it's in Makarious ave, towards the market. wether they still sell them is another thing. In Papantoniou supermarket in Polis Chrysohous, they sell the *Polis and Latchi street map*, excellent book, full of ads, personal pages for phone numbers and it's user friendly, along with all places where to dine out, it's a must to have. It's great, full color too. Let me know how you get on ot are having trouble getting one. 

Andy


----------



## Susan Powell (Jun 4, 2008)

*Street Maps*

Thanks Andy

Will check it out when next over in Paphos and let you know.
Anyone else got any ideas?

Sue



Andy Pandy said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> I've seem to have some good news for you concerning a street to street map. I bought one from a book shop in paphos some time ago, it's in Makarious ave, towards the market. wether they still sell them is another thing. In Papantoniou supermarket in Polis Chrysohous, they sell the *Polis and Latchi street map*, excellent book, full of ads, personal pages for phone numbers and it's user friendly, along with all places where to dine out, it's a must to have. It's great, full color too. Let me know how you get on ot are having trouble getting one.
> 
> Andy


----------

